# Unique idea but oh so complex



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.wind-watch.org/news/201...plan-to-turn-hoover-dam-into-a-giant-battery/

Innovative idea for power storage but many more political and economic obstacles than engineering ones.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.wind-watch.org/news/201...plan-to-turn-hoover-dam-into-a-giant-battery/
> 
> Innovative idea for power storage but many *more political and economic obstacles than engineering ones.*


allow Los Angles to get involved in ANYTHING outside their immediate jurisdiction? - much less outside CA - that's a joke beyond belief ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Where I live, the power company is looking into using natural underground cavities to pump pressurized air into at night when there isn't as much a demand for power. Then, during the day, use the air to drive generators to produce power when it's needed.

So far, they haven't built anything, but engineers and geologists are testing several sites for feasibility.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The US has 2.4 million prisoners doing nothing for society. The US has 30 million on welfare. The US has 11.7 million illegals in the country.
So if we put the prisoners into the "battery pods" to make electricity for us, we save the electricity need for the prisons, the guards won't be
needed, the prisoners won't kill each other. Win, win to me.
Of the 30 million on welfare, an estimated 22 million are habitually on welfare. So if we put the habitual welfare recipients into the "battery 
pods" to make electricity for us, we save the electricity needed for their apartments, we don't need to supply housing at all and welfare 
recipients won't kill each other. Another win, win to me.
Now we take the 11.7 million illegals and put them into the "battery pods" to make electricity for us, we save money and electricity 7 ways to 
Sunday. It might even cut the rate of illegal entry into the US. No crimes or murders of our citizens. Another win, win to me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.wind-watch.org/news/201...plan-to-turn-hoover-dam-into-a-giant-battery/
> 
> Innovative idea for power storage but many more political and economic obstacles than engineering ones.


Thought we decided it burns more hydrocarbons to build...ship and install wind and solar equipment than they could possibly save on emissions if they had a life span of a few hundred years or so. Who knows for sure?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paraquack said:


> View attachment 81357
> View attachment 81361
> 
> The US has 2.4 million prisoners doing nothing for society. The US has 30 million on welfare. The US has 11.7 million illegals in the country.
> ...


Whut? I have no idea what this even means.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Whut? I have no idea what this even means.


You've never seen _The Matrix_?


----------

